# *X800XTPE Volt Mod*



## armaniazn1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi all,

I'd just like to know if any of you have successfully done a pencil volt mod on an X800 XT PE?
If so, how did you do it, and to what voltage was it done?

I have a His IceQii X800XT PE and am currently stuck at 550 maximum core speed and 570 maximum mem speed when overclocking and am trying to get over this apparent wall. 

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## mustrum (Sep 20, 2004)

http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=817&s=1

Works like a charm.


----------



## Xenn0X (Sep 20, 2004)

works here too!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2004)

anybody feel like finishing off the x800 voltmod article here? pics are there just needs some text


----------



## mustrum (Sep 20, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> anybody feel like finishing off the x800 voltmod article here? pics are there just needs some text


Short version:
The top picture shows the pin where you measure the voltage. You have to do this while the card is running.
The second picture shows a resistor. Take a multimeter and measure the resistance on it. It should be around 420. Now take a pencil and draw around the resistor. (Follow the green line)
The pencil should make contact with the resistor while you do so.
After a few strokes measure the Ohms on the resistor again. A around 380-385 you're at 1.5v vgpu usually. This may vary slightly from card to card so don't make too huge steps.
15 ohms less are 0.04volts more roughly.

I hope this helps.

Those pics above are taken from another site btw.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2004)

what i meant was:

does anybody feel like writing a nice complete guide to finish off the article here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/101

i dont have the time to do it at the moment


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2004)

W1zzard... no one stepped up to finish the volt mod article?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 28, 2004)

nope .. all i need is someone to write it together .. i can supply measurements, data etc.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2004)

Like you time is a premium... I've done the pencil volt mod on the VIVO pro and vmem, droop mod on my ASUS board. So I'll try to do a section at a time with your pics... send me an email where you want me to send it ....


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2004)

email to w1zzard@techpowerup.com .. you can also make a forum post here and work on it here ... post a reply to the x800 voltmod article then keep editing this post till its finished


----------



## jason57570 (Oct 3, 2004)




----------



## Urlyin (Oct 4, 2004)

Jason ... did you do the work yourself ?


----------



## jason57570 (Oct 4, 2004)

yep, card does 788/664 on a good day


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 4, 2004)

Screeming ... not using stock HSF still ?


----------



## NukeleaR (Oct 4, 2004)

Any way any of you kind fellows could show where to do a volt mod on the memory with pencil?


----------



## Quazi (Oct 4, 2004)

Jason, could you share a bit more info on where the other ends of the wiring are connecting to. I have heard of folks attaining speeds like yours, but thought they were just cutting up. I see now that it can actually be done. I am quite capable of doing the soldering work. And I know there are risks. But I am willing to take it. I sent you a PM also, hoping to get in touch with you one way or another. It's amazing that you can get that kind of speed out of the core and memory chips. Geesh.


----------



## Quazi (Oct 4, 2004)

NukeleaR said:
			
		

> Any way any of you kind fellows could show where to do a volt mod on the memory with pencil?



I don't think there is a pencil mod for the memory m8.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 5, 2004)

NukeleaR said:
			
		

> Any way any of you kind fellows could show where to do a volt mod on the memory with pencil?



With time permiting I'm hoping to finish the pencil mod section for W1zzards X800 volt mod 
here this weekend . It'll be a step by step " How To" ... for both the resistor and pencil mod...


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 6, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> With time permiting I'm hoping to finish the pencil mod section for W1zzards X800 volt mod
> here this weekend . It'll be a step by step " How To" ... for both the resistor and pencil mod...



weekend? 
can u make it earlier pls~~~


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 7, 2004)

Should have some time tomorrow night to finish the pencil mod section that will also have the vdd(vmem), vddq vmods as well 

W1zzard anything on the Vddq measure point?


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 8, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Should have some time tomorrow night to finish the pencil mod section that will also have the vdd(vmem), vddq vmods as well
> 
> W1zzard anything on the Vddq measure point?



awesome, thx alot~~


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 9, 2004)

W1zzard I found the measure point on the backside for the VDDQ... cap c110 the two silver dots backside of the capacitor ... bottom one if facing the top of the card


----------



## Quazi (Oct 9, 2004)

So there is a pencil memory volt mod? I need to know how and where on the card. Like what kind of numbers am I looking for on my didgital multimeter, before and after using the pencil graphite.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 10, 2004)

Quazi said:
			
		

> So there is a pencil memory volt mod? I need to know how and where on the card. Like what kind of numbers am I looking for on my didgital multimeter, before and after using the pencil graphite.



Read the article here


----------



## ehryk (Oct 21, 2004)

Noob question alert!

hehehhe, ok, for the vmods, will 50k vr's work in place of the 10 and 20k vr's? I assume so, but we all know what happens when ya assume     

TIA,
E


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2004)

ehryk: 50k will be fine just the "granularity" when turning it will be pretty small


----------



## ehryk (Oct 21, 2004)

ok, thats what I was thinking,just need to be realcarefull then.

Thanks,
E


----------



## rehabb (Dec 24, 2004)

Can someone please show me a how to do a voltage mod... and tell me what materials i need for the hard mod i can solder i jus need to know where to solder and stuff like that

can i just use 1/4 watt 5% tolerance 10k resistors will they work i got them from radio shack


----------



## dracolnyte (Jan 6, 2006)

theres 2 mods in the article i was wondering do i do the pencil mod or the solder mod or do i have to do both in order to mod?


----------



## dudezer88 (Oct 1, 2006)

I tried this mod, but it didn't seem to give me much benifit so I cleared the graphite off the transistor to restore my original voltage, but now my card temps are about 10C above what they used to be. Is this normal? Is there anything I can do about this?


----------

